# Trying To Find A Mp3.angela By Bob James



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Better known as the theme from Taxi....

Im not into downloads so dont really know where to start....

Anybody able help me out?

Emailing me the MP3 would be nice









Cheers


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I got nowt better to do. I am now downloading a 192kBit version. You want it? I'll have it in about 5 mins.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!...Cool thank you









jam_miller 'at' hotmail dot com

Cheers!

J


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorted, thanks Gary and Chris


----------

